# French TV Question



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. 

Can anyone tell me if a UK Freeview decoder will work in France. I know the French use the SECAM system which is totally different to the UK PAL system but is the digital system different to ours as well?? 

My decoder works with DBV-T (whatever that means!) signals if that gives anyone a clue!! :roll: 

Once again thanks in advance


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

PAL and SECAM are two different *analogue* colour TV standards, which are partially compatible. "Partially" means that a PAL TV can display SECAM images, but they will only be black-and-white. And vice versa.

However, most modern TV sets support both standards and automatically select the right one when tuning in on a station.

*DVB-T however is something completely different!*

DVB-T is a *digital* TV standard for _terrestrial_ (so via "classical" aerial, neither cable nor satellite TV) transmission of TV signals. DVB-T knows no difference between PAL and SECAM.

Most current TV sets cannot directly decode a DVB-T signal, so you need a decoder which converts the digital DVB-T signal into a classical analogue TV signal. If you have bought your decoder in UK, then its output will be a PAL signal. DVB-T signals however can be encrypted, and to decode an encrypted signal your decoder needs a so-called smart-card.

Now I have absolutely no idea whether in France DVB-T has been introduced at all, and if yes whether there are any "free", means unencrypted, channels. If yes, then you should be able to watch them without problems.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

A UK standard decoder works in Switzerland, Italy,and Austria. I have a fault in my setup and so am not sure about France and Germany.

When you set up the free view box you will get a "country" option. It does not seem to matter much with mine as to which country you select.


----------

